# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  اون لاين ينقل مباراة رديف المريخ vs رديف النسور ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تعادل المريخ  مع النسور بنتيجة 1-1 فى  افتتاح مباريات مجموعات الدور ربع  النهائي  بطولة الدوري الممتاز للاندية الرديف فى المباراة التى لعبت عصر  الاربعاء باستاد الخرطوم   , تقدم المريخ بهدف السبق عبر لاعبه ابراهيم  محجوب  وعادل النسور من ضربة جزاء فى بداية الشوط الثاني طرد على اثرها  لاعب المريخ  مصعب  ليلعب الفريق بعشرة لاعبين بقية زمن المباراة   وانقذ قائد  الفريق حسن سليمان الفريق من هدف محقق فى الدقائق الاخيرة من عمر المباراة ,  بالنتيجة يضع كل فريق نقطه فى رصيده . وشهدت المباراة احجاج جماهير المريخ  على قرارت حكم المباراة .
وقد حضر المباراة  العقيد / ابراهيم محمد الحاج (ابرهومه) عضوء مجلس الادارة  رئيس قطاع كرة القدم بنادي المريخ .

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


الجهاز الفنى للفريق الاول حضوراً فى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






الصحافة المريخية ممثلة فى كبار كتاب الاعمدة حضوراً 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



الكوتش الدحيش يطيب خاطر لاعبة مصعب المطرود بالبطاقة الحمراء اثر ارتكابه لركلة الجزاء التى عادل بها النسور نتيجة المباراة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الجمهور وين

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					





 سلك يا عجيب والاسد ده بيفكر في شنو كولا انشاء الله تسمن يا حبيب 





الصحافة المريخية ممثلة فى كبار كتاب الاعمدة حضوراً 



وين حسن بوسسة يا كولا تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

الجمهور وين









*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*عمل رهيييييييب
مشكوووور كولا المبدع
بالتوفيق للرديف فى بقية المباريات
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*بالتوفيق للرديف شكرا كولا على ابداعاتك
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*مجهود جبار 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب كوﻻ على المتابعة الرائعة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حقيقه عمل رائع الحبيب كولا ربنا يديك عروس ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مشكور كولا على المجهود
مع الأمنيات لرديف الزعيم بمواصلة الإنتصارات
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الاولاد ما قصرو لكن الحكم جبااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كولا تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم حبيبنا مجهود مقدر
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*بجد مجهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود جبااااااااااااااااااار ربنا يديك العافيه ي الحبيب كولا
                        	*

----------

